# Trapping



## outdoorsman32 (Nov 27, 2006)

Im new to trapping and new to this page & I need help. I'm trapping with a 220 bucket trap and I am using catfood for bait. I've caught 3 skunks and five **** but all of the sudden I havent caught anything in a period of five days. What could be the reason, is it the weater or what?

Also, Any Tips to help catch any animal, I could use them

Thanks, Mr. Freeze


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

When it gets cold the **** will den up. When theres a significant increase in the temp they will be out moving again. Good luck!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that the only trap you have out? If it is you may have caught the majority of the **** in that certain spot. Five **** in one location is pretty darn good.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

These guys are right on in what they told you..... Something else you might try is just to move the whole set-up to a new location...or, if you are still seeing **** activity there, try different sets, such as dirtholes, wet or dry pockets, cubbys, blind sets, squeeze thrus, etc....... And remember too, *****, or any other animal, are not all that much different than humans... Just like different people prefer different things...so do *****... You may have caught all of them that are interested in the cat food... Try fish, chunk bait, a mouse, or maybe a sweet smelling lure or bait...... Think about it like a resturant menu... Some people will order a steak, others will order chicken, others will get fish, or maybe roast beef, or a BLT...... Offer the ***** a variety of baits/lures...and it very often will help increase your catch numbers.


----------



## outdoorsman32 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your input & just to let you know I havent caught all the amimals on the same trap. Ive got about 13 buckets out and I also spray some cod liver oil. More than likely I will change my bait and do diiferent sets. Thanks again.

Mr. Freeze :sniper:


----------

